# Hello nice to meet you all



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi, I am new to this forum! I wish I had known about it. I live currently with three cats!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome! We'd love to see pictures of them!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

This is the little one we are taking care of while we attempt to locate an owner. It's been weeks and we haven't a lead. She is spunky, sweet, communicative, cuddles and climbs around like a monkey! This was the first day I met her.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

These are the other cats I live with. The littlest one was rescued by me 16 years ago and given to the person I stay with. We call her Evil. She is anything but. Rejected by her mother as a baby and left for dead, she is very afraid of outside and never goes out. She is a bundle of sweetness and a well of feline wisdom. And the other guy is Charlie Byrd and he just picked my roommate one night cold winter night and never left. He's very vocal, acrobatic, fat  and has a sunny personality.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are both so cute! I really like the one in the back. They both sound like precious kitties!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> They are both so cute! I really like the one in the back. They both sound like precious kitties!


Yea they are all good cats..the one in the back is very very sweet and she always looks like that except when mad. Lol.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm sure they are! Wouldn't wanna see her mad... LOL. She looks big. How much does she weigh?


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I'm sure they are! Wouldn't wanna see her mad... LOL. She looks big. How much does she weigh?


Yea he doesn't get mad really.. he's very good natured. When he's mad he just gives you looks and the cold shoulder lol. It's more reprimanding than many humans actually. 
I'm not sure how much he weighs. I would guess like 15 pounds. I truly don't know. He needs to lose weight though. I read it's common with shorthairs. He also ate some brand of food that made him fat and since then, changed his food. But he is frustrated to not be able to go outside. Where we have been living it's not safe because of the neighborhood and neighbors. He will probably go back down a few pounds when he gets to play outside again.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I'm sure they are! Wouldn't wanna see her mad... LOL. She looks big. How much does she weigh?


I just realized I misunderstood you. The tiny cat, when she gets mad..oh wow does she get mad. Slaps you growls and give you the side eye. But it's usually only because she wants human food and we deny it. It's funny. She does get mad at the cats sometimes and she holes herself away when that happens..and hisses a lot. Pretty normal cat stuff. 

The white one is the big one I mentioned. The little.one, Evil, she is probably only like 7/8 pounds. 

We make fun of Charlie Byrd (whiteone) because he sits like a hen incubating and often we find objects underneath him.😆


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

X


----------

